# A couple more of Dillon



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

This week i got sent a few vids, so only 2 pics, cant complain. lol

Anyhow his ears are starting to flop over by the looks of it.
I just love this wee guy!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He's very precious, how old is he?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, he is 4wks now i think.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

how can you stand the wait??? (speaking from personal experience, LOL!)
Dillon is such a beautiful little guy. I can't wait to see him at 6 months and a year--
he will be stunning!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL am a dab hand at this waiting game now Therese after waiting for Darla to even be born! haha!!
Hopefully August will get here super quick.
I cant wait to meet him in person and give him lotsa kisses and cuddles.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww he's so precious! I just love him!  He's going to be so gorgeous, Terri. I can't wait till you have him home and we can get lots of updates.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


> I cant wait to meet him in person and give him lotsa kisses and cuddles.


awww, that's sweet. Patti's Breeder tells me that Patti is giving lots of kisses already


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> Awww he's so precious! I just love him!  He's going to be so gorgeous, Terri. I can't wait till you have him home and we can get lots of updates.


Thanks Paula, oh yes there will be lots of updates. haha!!



Jerry'sMom said:


> awww, that's sweet. Patti's Breeder tells me that Patti is giving lots of kisses already


Awww there is nothing like chi kisses. x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OH TERRI, look at those little ears!!! He is so cute! :love3:
Time goes by so fast, August will be here in a jiffy, and it's wonderful you have a breeder who sends you vids and photos :ngreet2:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Crystal.
Yeah this woman is a real gem, am very lucky to have found her and my wee Dillon. x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Terri, just look at him! Hes got a lovely coat already. How sweet!

Cant wait to see him playing with daisy and darla, esp darla, she wont know whats hit her!! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache.
Oh i know, she is in for a treat LOL
I think she will enjoy havin him to play with, cause Daisy only does it now and then and Darla barks for more. x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG he is sooooo adorable! I just love these updates of him!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG he is sooooo adorable! I just love these updates of him!


Thanks.
I enjoy getting the pics each week too. 
He changes a little each time i see him, so cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is sooooooooo sweet, and sooooooooo cute, Terri!!! I just love him! I know you are so excited to bring him home. I miss you guys a ton, and sorry I have been missing lately. I am just swamped terribly over here. I PM'ed you.  Love ya, miss ya! Hope life settles down soon. I will pop on as much as I can. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks T hon.
I have missed you and your babies.
Pm'd you back too.xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That second pic is so beautiful! Thanks Terri i feel i know him as well now


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Michele.
Aww am glad you feel that way.
Will be sure to send you any future vids i get aswell. lol
Luckily i am gettin all those on a disc when i pick him up. x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww!!! His ears are starting to flop because they're getting BIG! haha Adorable!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HEHE I know Heather it's so cute eh.
I am just so excited!!! x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He is a hunk'a hunk'a burning cuteness !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Alan he is indeed.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, he's so gorgeous and looking better all the time!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Val. xx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww he is So adorable! i love him


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Samantha, i do too. xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Thanks Michele.
> Aww am glad you feel that way.
> Will be sure to send you any future vids i get aswell. lol
> Luckily i am gettin all those on a disc when i pick him up. x


Yes please,he's the little Chi i can't have for now,so i'll share yours with you,if you don't mind !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Michele i dont mind at all.
When you get your other baby i get to share too right?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> LOL Michele i dont mind at all.
> When you get your other baby i get to share too right?


Too right,hope the breeder sends photos and vids like yours does,she's amazing,when are you going for a cuddle is it soon


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah she is amazing!
I hope your breeder does the same for you too.

I havent got an exact date, just sometime after August 10th.
It cant come soon enough!
He is a strong boy though and quite chubby LOL so i dont think she will have to hold him back fingers crossed.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...what a looker! He's getting a stunning coat already! I just love a glossy black coat!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
Oh me too, lovin the black coat!!
xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes gorgeous


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

ADORABLE!! I love the black and the black & white ones!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Chloe. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Tinaschi's said:


> ADORABLE!! I love the black and the black & white ones!


Thanks.
He actually has a wee bit of white on him, on his chest and back paws. xx


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

He's going to be one of the cutest pups!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks. xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Terri you are the most PATIENT chi mama I ever knew! 
He is so stinkin cute and chubby. I just want to nuzzle his face.
Only 1 more month!!!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

oh my gosh, what a sweet little angel!! I'd be verrrrryyy excited


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> Terri you are the most PATIENT chi mama I ever knew!
> He is so stinkin cute and chubby. I just want to nuzzle his face.
> Only 1 more month!!!!!!!!:hello1:


She IS patient...I would be dying...but good things do come to those that wait!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

he is going to be beautiful as an adult. I have to say I think blacks always take nice pictures and show better than a lot of other colors because of their glossy coats. Can't wait to watch this boy grow up.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Terri you are the most PATIENT chi mama I ever knew!
> He is so stinkin cute and chubby. I just want to nuzzle his face.
> Only 1 more month!!!!!!!!:hello1:


HAHA Pam, it isnt easy, but so worth it! x



charm chi baby said:


> oh my gosh, what a sweet little angel!! I'd be verrrrryyy excited


Thankyou, i really am! x



MisStingerRN said:


> She IS patient...I would be dying...but good things do come to those that wait!


That is exactly how i feel.  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> he is going to be beautiful as an adult. I have to say I think blacks always take nice pictures and show better than a lot of other colors because of their glossy coats. Can't wait to watch this boy grow up.


Thanks.
It's funny at first i thought oh a black one you are not goin to see very well in pics etc... but i have totally changed my views on that.
I think he will be a wee head turner around where i live


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Geez, hes cute! Cuter everytime I see him for sure.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg he is too cute!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

he is looking gorgeous, i love his shiny black coat, i do hope the time flys by for you,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

CindeRae said:


> Geez, hes cute! Cuter everytime I see him for sure.


Thanks, yeah i think he gets cuter too. hehe!!


JRZL said:


> omg he is too cute!


Thanks. x



lorri said:


> he is looking gorgeous, i love his shiny black coat, i do hope the time flys by for you,


Thanks Lorri, so do i. x


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh Terri - he is growing so fast! And he's quite the little man already. He has a beautiful coat and looks very healthy. I love his little ears flopping over - but you know all too soon they will stand up for good!  _I have to stop looking at his pics 'cause it makes me want to get another baby - - - I just love puppy breath!_


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks Susan.
I love him already.
Oh and me too, nothin beats puppy breath. haha!! x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Terri what a wee cutie, he is a wee chubster lol! What a lovely glossy coat. How can you stand the wait!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

He is very elegant looking with the white markings. I can't wait to see how he matures.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Awwww Terri what a wee cutie, he is a wee chubster lol! What a lovely glossy coat. How can you stand the wait!!!


Thanks Lynda.
LOL he is a right wee chubby lad, am told he enjoys his food.
I am trying not to count the days, i just keep sayin it will be worth it and that this time next month i will have him here. haha!!



Chiboymom said:


> He is very elegant looking with the white markings. I can't wait to see how he matures.


Thanks.
Yeah i look forward to seeing how he matures, although i am so going to make the most of his puppy stage.


----------

